# Cochrane & Sons Ship name from Yard number?



## DiverDave (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,
I stumbled across this excellent site while trying to identify a ship from its yard number.
I started diving about 20 years ago here in the UK, and most of the diving we do here is on wrecks. From this (and time spent out at sea) a love has grown of all things nautical, and researching the history of the ships that we dive has become as much of a passion as the diving itself.

So on to the query...
One of the wrecks that we dive has a makes plate from Cochrane & Sons, a Yard number of 449, and a date of 1909. The hydrographic agency do not have a record of which ship this is, so I would love to find out. Any old photos would be the icing on the cake!

Regards
Dave


----------



## WreckMaster (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cochrane & Sons Ship*

Hi Dave

Can you give us a location for the wreck

Mick


----------



## DiverDave (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Mick,
It's about 4 miles NE of Cromer, on the Norfolk coast...
Regards
Dave


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dave,

I can find every yard number other than 449 in 1909. All built at Selby and all were trawlers.

Hawkey01


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

This was a small tug DIPLOMAT, 1909, 91grt, 83ft x 17 ft and C-2cyl engine by Earle's of Hull, built for T.C.Spink, Hull
Last seen off Cromer on 15/2/1915 towing barque ENTERPRISE from Lowestoft.
Presumed sunk in that area.


----------



## DiverDave (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Riversea,
That's fantastic. Yes it is a small wreck, but the bow section to about 2/3 of the boat's length still stands upright on the sea bed. The stern is well broken, presumably where the mine/torpedo hit?

Where did you get this info if you don't mind my asking?

Regards
Dave


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

From research on Hull tugs by friend Bill Harvey who should have the credits! Cause of loss unknown so mine/torpedo can only be speculative but state of wreck seems to support that.


----------



## DiverDave (Jul 20, 2010)

Well many thanks to you both! The engine number was No.A120 if that is any interest, (from the engine-makers plate)...
Also thanks to your website I have a photo of a ship we used to dive before relocating our boat further along the coast - that of SS Hauxley.
If you would like pictures of the maker's plates then let me know and I'll email them over.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a little more,
DIPLOMAT, official number 128130. Master Ward. Left Lowestoft for Boston Linc's on the 14th last seen at 3pm on the 15th.
Her last crew agreement and registration details are deposited in TNA Kew.


Roger


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

DIPLOMAT (1909 - 1915) 
O.N. 128130. 91g. 1n. 83.0 x 17.0 x 10.6 feet.
C.2-cyl. (14” & 29 ¾” x 21”) engine made by Earle’s Shipbuilding & Engineering Company, Hull.
24.12.1908: Launched by Cochrane & Sons, Selby (Yard No. 449) for T. C. Spink, Hull. 
14.2.1915: Departed Lowestoft towing the barque ENTERPRISE for Boston Linc's. 
15.2.1915: Last sighted at 3pm off Cromer. 
25.3.1915: Reported as missing.


----------



## DiverDave (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks to all for the additional information.

Presumably then if she was just reported missing, there is no report of the crew being rescued?
On a summer's day, the shore looks so close, but I guess on a February night, 4 miles might as well be 400...

Does anybody know what happened to Cochrane's records (plans and models of particular interest) when the yard closed?

The ship has two fairly distinctive round "turrets" (one near the bow, one near the stern), only about 18" high and perhaps 8' across, with four portholes around the sides, and what looks like an air vent on top. I'm curious to see them in context...

Regards
Dave


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

DiverDave said:


> Thanks to all for the additional information.
> 
> Presumably then if she was just reported missing, there is no report of the crew being rescued?
> On a summer's day, the shore looks so close, but I guess on a February night, 4 miles might as well be 400...
> ...


Dave,

If you PM an e-mail address to me I will forward you a jpeg scan of a photo which I borrowed from an old friend now departed but I have no idea on original copyright so not risking posting on site.

Bill


----------



## DiverDave (Jul 20, 2010)

That's brilliant Bill.
Many Thanks - pm sent.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Cochrane's records ended up in the National Maritime Museum at Greenwich. I corresponded with the company when they were still trading, and then found they had closed down and their records transferred to London. I don't know if the NMM has everything but they have plans at least.

Dave W


----------



## DiverDave (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Dave,
I was there yesterday, but not surprisingly the library was closed (being Sunday). I'll have to drop in again when it's open...

Regards
Dave


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Dave

It might be a better option to enquire in advance from the plans department of the NMM, as plans won't be readily available or held in the Caird Library. Otherwise you might have a wasted journey.

Dave W


----------

